# Private Reserve Cartridges



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 12, 2012)

I like private reserve ink.  I had bought some Private Reserve cartridges a couple of months ago, but I had put them in a desk drawer until yesterday.  When I pulled out the unopened packages of cartridges yesterday I noticed that the Cosmic Cobalt cartridges were only about 2/3 full.  The American Blue cartridges were completely full.  

I hadn't looked at the cartridges when I received them, so I'm left wondering.  Do some colors of ink cartridge dry out over time?  Does private reserve fill different color cartridges to different levels?  Does private reserve have QA issues with their cartridge production?

Anyone else have a similar experience?

Ed


----------



## Monty (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd suggest you contact the vendor you purchased them from with this question.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 12, 2012)

Private Reserve has had issues with cartridges in the past.  The most recent that I knew about was Rose Rage.  I checked my log of Cosmic Cobalt sales and noticed you purchased some back in May.  I will get you a replacement pack out in the mail.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 12, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Private Reserve has had issues with cartridges in the past.  The most recent that I knew about was Rose Rage.  I checked my log of Cosmic Cobalt sales and noticed you purchased some back in May.  I will get you a replacement pack out in the mail.


I would say that's pretty good service!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Mike - Thanks for the offer, but you don't need to send a replacement.  

After reading about people finding ink bottles that were many decades old with the ink still being good, I was under the impression that my current bottles of ink would probably last my lifetime.  I extended this thinking to the cartridges.

When I pulled out the cartridges and saw the low ink level, I began to wonder whether cartridges have a much shorter shelf life than bottles of ink.  Sounds like it's just a filling issue though.

But this raises the question of what kind of shelf life does private reserve ink have?

Ed

By the way, congrats on the new website.  Looks really nice.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 12, 2012)

It is an issue with the machinary that is used to fill the cartridges. It has nothing to do with the life of the ink. The machines that fill the cartridges are in Slovania I think and the QC is not what it should be. Add to that there is only two people in the PR warehouse that deal with all of the products and you are bound to have some items fall through the cracks. Don't we wish it was a perfect world.    Anyway the replacement is already in the mail.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Mike - Forgetting about cartridges and just talking about the ink.  Do you have any idea how long a bottle of Private Reserve ink should stay useable?  Is it something I can expect to pass on to heirs with my pen collection or is it something I should plan to use up in a couple of years?

Ed


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 12, 2012)

You are correct and most fountain pen inks will last for years and years. However, the surfactants that are used in the ink mix to keep mold from forming can fail and ink can go bad. The best thing to do is to check the bottle before you fill your pen for visible signs of "gunk" floating in it and for a pretty bad smell. Mind you - various inks have different smells to begin with depending on which surfactants/chemicals are used. I make a habit of smelling all inks when first opened to get used to the different smells and so that I will know when it changes.

Mike


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 12, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Private Reserve has had issues with cartridges in the past.  The most recent that I knew about was Rose Rage.  I checked my log of Cosmic Cobalt sales and noticed you purchased some back in May.  I will get you a replacement pack out in the mail.



You guys are great !


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 12, 2012)

i am almost ashamed of the thoughts that went through my head as i read this thread. basically i took it as a so what this is what happens all the time, the service i mean. but that is, when i think about it, a good thing really. the vendors here on IAP are almost always responding to their customers before they are asked. not complacency to your service mike. its just that you guys and many others on here are just super.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 12, 2012)

Thought I would add the following information.  The one that Ed got was bad and this information is in reference to years not months of sitting.

The ink in low density polyethylene cartridges (all of today's cartridges are made from it), does evaporate over time (some years) thru osmosis.

So a cartridge sitting in a desk drawer for ten year may not be as full as it was when put in the drawer.  Again this has no bearing on what Ed experienced, it is just a FYI thing.


----------



## glen r (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a glass bottle of Sheaffer blue ink that has got to be at least 20 years old and is still fine.  I used a Parker fountain pen for years, having to replace the pen twice because I lost the pen or someone borrowed it from my office and then went away from the fountain pen.  I stated using the ink again a couple of years ago in my last Parker and have also used it to test run a few of the El Grande's that I made.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 12, 2012)

Mike, I know we are mates but I have to say that I for one am very impressed by your product knowledge. To reply with such quick, accurate and concise answers shows a dedication that goes beyond the modern desire to earn a quick buck.  Very commendable !!:good:


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 12, 2012)

cwolfs69 said:


> i am almost ashamed of the thoughts that went through my head as i read this thread. basically i took it as a so what this is what happens all the time, the service i mean. but that is, when i think about it, a good thing really. the vendors here on IAP are almost always responding to their customers before they are asked. not complacency to your service mike. its just that you guys and many others on here are just super.





skiprat said:


> Mike, I know we are mates but I have to say that I for one am very impressed by your product knowledge. To reply with such quick, accurate and concise answers shows a dedication that goes beyond the modern desire to earn a quick buck.  Very commendable !!:good:



+1 That's one of the major benefits of this forum.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 12, 2012)

I better start writing more (or bigger) so I can use up my cartridge supply.  Maybe if I start using a fountain pen to take notes on my projects in the shop instead of a pencil.  That might do it.

Ed

Who is currently sporting foam green fingers after a color change mishap with his favorite pen this afternoon (too bad it wasn't ink from a cartridge though)....


----------



## dow (Sep 13, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> ...I make a habit of smelling all inks...
> 
> Mike



Which surely has nothing to do with his little-known nickname, "Mr. Blue-nose."

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 13, 2012)

You won't see me sniff brown ink    because I can live with blue-nose and TAM.  :biggrin:

On a serious note, people collect inks as much as they collect fountain pens.  It is amazing how much an ink will vary from brand and how much the characteristics can vary within a brand but in different colors.

Things such as shading and feathering, as well as pigment saturation.  It is a blast to experiment with different brands and colors.  I need to post a photo of all the ink samples that Linda has on her desk.


----------

